# Quick Tear Stain Removal?



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing well.

As some of you know I have not done the Tylan thing yet as I was waiting for the hounds to get older. BUT.......



There is a dog event coming up at our Victorian Festival in two days. With cutest dog, smallest dog, best costume, biggest dog, most like owner and maybe more contests. 


SO.....

We are trying to get rid of the tear stains. We have tried the Polident thing for the last two days but not much luck.

Any thoughts???


I know I am crazy but the local paper had a picture with some woman and her Yorkie/Shitzu who thinks she is going to win it all. I want to come in with the hounds and have them be swept away on the shoulders of everyone carrying away all the trophies because of their greatness. (not the biggest dog one though)


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I would say your best bet is to try and cover (hide) the stains rather than try to remove them this late in the game...You could try the MOM mix which seems to work best of every thing but it don't get rid over night either...I have tried several things and none of them work quickly...


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you using the Polident overnight whitening? Putting it on and leaving it overnight? It should lighten by half. Then just use biogroom to hide the stain, it is a white goop I call it, sort of like applying make-up to the face. Good luck and hope you win!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How bad is it? Are we talking a little at corner of the eyes, or whole face?

Do you have a groomer? Have you consulted them?

2 days is like, NO time! You could try the kind of 3% peroxide used for cuts. It works on protein like blood. It's not strong enough to actually bleach the hair--but don't get it in the eyes. I've heard of a mixture of Milk of Magnesia and 'something'--maybe the peroxide? There is a white cake 'makeup' made for white dogs that can be put on the hair near the eyes (Bio Groom makes some), also white powder for show dogs.

I don't think there is anything that will actually get rid of all the red without it growing out, or being cut off. You have to stop the cause first. Tylan is as you know an antibiotic used on livestock and poultry. It takes a long time of use, and is horrible tasting and can cause diarrhea. I prefer a course of Amoxicillin tabs 7-10 days. I mean for a one time thing, not continually!! Frosty has only had red stain 3 times in over 14 years, and every time it was because of a mild infection--like tonsils, or ears. Of course it can be mostly controlled once you get a handle on it with every day cleaning and keeping the hair out of their eyes.

At this late date I would have them groomed and have some of the worse trimmed off, try something like the peroxide 3%, and try to cover some of it.







Hopefully some of the show folks on here have a miracle for you.







Good luck, it would be neat if they won!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, here you go everybody-


Here they are.

Go easy they are my babies-










And Bacchus, but he had just drank water so his beard was wet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh poor babies!! That reminds me of suddenly deciding to go to my 45th reunion and having to loose 40 lbs. in 2 days!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Tony, I tried the MOM mixture and in two days, saw remarkable results. Mix 1/3 part cornstarch, 1/3 part peroxide and 1/3 part milk of magnesia. I applied it to the stain and left overnight - washing out the next morning and condition. I applied again in the evening and as I said, after 2 days, we had gone from very dark red to now, which is the bottom pic in my siggy....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Tony, how old are they now? Kallie had staining almost that badly when she was a puppy but they went away with no outside intervention as she got a little older. I did switch to purified water but I'm not positive that was it... it may have been that she finished teething. Here is a before and after... What sort of water are you giving them?

[attachment=12683:attachment] [attachment=12685:attachment]


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

> Oh poor babies!! That reminds me of suddenly deciding to go to my 45th reunion and having to loose 40 lbs. in 2 days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the mom/peroxide/cornstarch really lightened pixels fast ..use 50/50 mom to peroxide and add cornstarch until a paste...apply to stains...let dry...i applied at night and i kept it on overnight and washed in the morning..and then conditioned real well.
here r pixels b4 and after shots after one treatment
*after
[attachment=12687:attachment]*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I want to come in with the hounds and have them be swept away on the shoulders of everyone carrying away all the trophies because of their greatness. (not the biggest dog one though)[/B]



Sorry Tony, I don't have a quick fix for the stained faces, but you sure are a hoot!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh poor babies!! That reminds me of suddenly deciding to go to my 45th reunion and having to loose 40 lbs. in 2 days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is funny.









Karry has the hounds heading off to the groomer this afternoon. That should help as we have been doing our own grooming and learning as we go. 

Also, anyone have thoughts on vinegar?-- I found this-"I had a completely white bulldog with black spotted skin. He had dark tear stains running from his tear duct area down. I tried a few of the tear bleaching products sold for dogs but none worked (besides being expensive). I also tried some suggested home remedies (e.g. hydrogen peroxide, etc.) and those were not effective either. A vet told me the tear stains were caused by the acidity in the dogs system and if I neutralized his system, the stains would go away. 
His suggestion was to put vinegar in the dogs drinking water! He suggested putting just a "tiny" bit of vinegar in the drinking water for a few days (I interpreted that as about 1/4 of a vinegar bottles cap full) and then increase the amount of vinegar added until I was adding about a teaspoon to the drinking water each day (I would estimate his drinking water bowl to contain about 5 cups of water.) Each time I changed or added water to his bowl, I also added the vinegar. Within a few weeks, the tear stains were gone for good! "


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Without trying it I couldn't guess. Hypothetically it may help over a long period of time. Can't wait to see the 'hounds' after their grooming. Are you letting the groomer cut some of the stained beard and mustache?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures of them after grooming. They are so cute with or without stains. I'm glad we finally saw their pictures







. Sparkey was the same but not on his beard. It might help if the groomer cut some of the hair out of their eyes and the beard so it doesn't get wet when they drink water.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Karry has the hounds heading off to the groomer this afternoon. That should help as we have been doing our own grooming and learning as we go.
> 
> Also, anyone have thoughts on vinegar?-- I found this--"I had a completely white bulldog with black spotted skin. He had dark tear stains running from his tear duct area down. I tried a few of the tear bleaching products sold for dogs but none worked (besides being expensive). I also tried some suggested home remedies (e.g. hydrogen peroxide, etc.) and those were not effective either. A vet told me the tear stains were caused by the acidity in the dogs system and if I neutralized his system, the stains would go away.
> His suggestion was to put vinegar in the dogs drinking water! He suggested putting just a "tiny" bit of vinegar in the drinking water for a few days (I interpreted that as about 1/4 of a vinegar bottles cap full) and then increase the amount of vinegar added until I was adding about a teaspoon to the drinking water each day (I would estimate his drinking water bowl to contain about 5 cups of water.) Each time I changed or added water to his bowl, I also added the vinegar. Within a few weeks, the tear stains were gone for good! "[/B]


There was a thread a while back about apple cider vinegar:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1496


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Without trying it I couldn't guess. Hypothetically it may help over a long period of time. Can't wait to see the 'hounds' after their grooming. Are you letting the groomer cut some of the stained beard and mustache?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we are going to let her have her way with them. She knows we want their body fur long so they will be fine. She was the groomer we used for Guzzi Goo.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

THE HOUNDS ARE HOME--


And wow do they look great.

We shall conquer all tomorrow.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, how cute


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they look great!! Such sweet looks on their faces, too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love the pic...I feel pretty oh so pretty!







They look
great, go get em' tomorrow Tony & Karry!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

they both look fabulous!! Can't wait to see them with all the trophies they win!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless their sweet doggie hearts! They are adorable! Good Luck with your show.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

The groomer did a great job!! They look great. I know they will be a hit, Best of Luck!!























Baxter also has a pet show today, we usually have so much fun! I love showing off my handsome little man!! Hope yours take top honors and come home with tons of ribbons and trophies!!! They look great


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW,with or without tearstains,they are adorable.The groomer did a great job.







I think the MOM recipe works good if you use it regular & leave it on overnight. If they still have bad tearstaining after the teething is over,a short term use of an antibiotic should get rid of it for good.I used Tetracycline for Boo.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I know you were loking for some fast solution... and I didn't know the answer but I have to say... the facial scrub from tropiclean is really good for a daily use. mac's stains have improved sooooo much. 

And... I was thinking today... mac is tearing so much more now... you have no idea... but somehow, thankgoodness, he is not staining. 
I think that is because a while ago he was on an antibiotic for a week. Amoxicilin. it was for something else, the vet thought he was coughing so she thought would be better to prevent anything since he had just started puppy school. Anyways... while on the antibiotic his tears almost completely stopped. and after that he stopped staining. 

I think that's basically what angel's glow does right? doesn't stop the tears, just the staining?!?

the show is today right?!!
good luck there... I'm sure they gonna break some hearts!!! LOL
they are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> A vet told me the tear stains were caused by the acidity in the dogs system and if I neutralized his system, the stains would go away.
> His suggestion was to put vinegar in the dogs drinking water! He suggested putting just a "tiny" bit of vinegar in the drinking water for a few days (I interpreted that as about 1/4 of a vinegar bottles cap full) and then increase the amount of vinegar added until I was adding about a teaspoon to the drinking water each day (I would estimate his drinking water bowl to contain about 5 cups of water.) Each time I changed or added water to his bowl, I also added the vinegar. Within a few weeks, the tear stains were gone for good! "[/B]


What kind of vinegar? There are so many.


----------

